# Rabbit soup



## Medina Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

So I made pork stock from my neck bones of my hog I raised. I had 1 rabbit left in the freeze. Pork stock & rabbit blend together very very well. I simmered the rabbit on the low setting on my crock for 4 hours.(rabbit was frozen). 3 garlic cloves, 1 sweet onion, 1 bay leaf, 1 star anise, 2 carrot, 1 celery stick, 3 potatos put in after rabbit pulled to cool. The kids had 2 bowls each so you know it was good.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 10, 2018)

I love rabbit soup! Looks great!

Scott


----------



## Medina Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> I love rabbit soup! Looks great!
> 
> Scott


Me too, I need a hunting dog so I can harvest more.


----------



## ravenclan (Apr 10, 2018)

I haven't had rabbit soup in a long time. brings back great memories of my grandparents!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 10, 2018)

I have a few waterfowl dogs but no beagles. Some folks out here do and hunting behind them is a lot more fun! Wish I had more time to train one. 

Every New Year’s Day we get together at my buddies cabin and go out rabbit hunting. Usually shoot some squirrels to. Then we spend all day cooking up different rabbit dishes and drinking beer. Footballs on the old antenna tv. Good way to spend New Year’s Day. 

Scott


----------



## Medina Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Sure sounds like fun. We use to do that opening day of pheasant in Ohio. It turned into a mad house. My son is 8 and really getting into hunting. I'am trying to teach him there is nothing wrong with eating wild game. So far rabbit, tree rats, deer, fish are good. This year it's crawfish, groundhog, frog legs,doves.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 10, 2018)

That sure brings back memories, I haven't had rabbit soup since I was a teen.
I shot the rabbits with a bow & the lady next door made the soup. It was delicious then, & I bet yours is even better.
Al


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 10, 2018)

We shoot just about everything out here. By tree rats I’m assuming your talking coons? We call em dumpster pandas. We don’t eat those. 

Joe if your son is 8 you should buy him a lab and get into waterfowl. Great sport and every boy needs a dog!

Good luck hunting 
Scott


----------



## Medina Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> We shoot just about everything out here. By tree rats I’m assuming your talking coons? We call em dumpster pandas. We don’t eat those.
> 
> Joe if your son is 8 you should buy him a lab and get into waterfowl. Great sport and every boy needs a dog!
> 
> ...


squirrels, not coons. I want one but my daughter has dander allergy.


----------

